# Liste de contacts carnet d'adresse/gmail



## Chantefleur (15 Juin 2009)

Bonsoir,
Je cherche à créer une liste de contacts (une trentaine), histoire de ne pas avoir à les saisir les uns après les autres à chaque fois que j'envoie un mail groupé. J'ai la liste des mails, séparés par une virgule, dans un logiciel de traitement de texte. Je suis sous gmail, mais ça ne me dérange pas d'opérer dans l'application mail (mon compte est transféré dans l'application par protocole imap donc pas de souci) ; tout ce que je cherche à faire, c'est créer cette fameuse liste de contacts sans être contrainte de les saisir un par un, fiche par fiche dans le carnet d'adresse ou dans gmail. Y a-t-il un moyen d'opérer par simple copier coller de la liste ? Merci d'avance.


----------



## Ironfalcon (15 Juin 2009)

Chantefleur a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je cherche à créer une liste de contacts (une trentaine), histoire de ne pas avoir à les saisir les uns après les autres à chaque fois que j'envoie un mail groupé. J'ai la liste des mails, séparés par une virgule, dans un logiciel de traitement de texte. Je suis sous gmail, mais ça ne me dérange pas d'opérer dans l'application mail (mon compte est transféré dans l'application par protocole imap donc pas de souci) ; tout ce que je cherche à faire, c'est créer cette fameuse liste de contacts sans être contrainte de les saisir un par un, fiche par fiche dans le carnet d'adresse ou dans gmail. Y a-t-il un moyen d'opérer par simple copier coller de la liste ? Merci d'avance.



les données séparées par des virgules (aka le format CSV) est gérer en import dans le Carnet d'adresse. tente une importation


----------



## pascalformac (16 Juin 2009)

Sinon si import cafouille

autre  methode très bete

dans mail tu crées un message en saisissant les 30 noms en destinataire ( un copier coller )
verifier si y a pas eu un cafouillage avec les virgules ( qui peut faire sauter une adresse)
menu contextuel inclure dans carnet
puis créer un groupe dans le carnet

( et jeter le brouillon)


----------

